# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Πήρα Σενεγάλης και είναι τέλειος.

## georgepapa

Γεια σε ολουσ τουσ φιλουσ του φορουμ πριν απο δεκα μερεσ αγορασα εναν παπαγαλο Σενεγαλησ και ειμαι κατενθουσιασμενοσ με τον χαρακτηρα αυτου του παπαγαλου.Ειναι πολυ ηρεμοσ παρα πολυ ησιχοσ κοινωνικοτατοσ πανεξυπνοσ και πολυ φιλικοσ.Ερχοντε φωτο πολυ συντομα.

----------


## mitsman

Καλως τα δεχτηκες!!! περιμενουμε εν αγωνιως!

----------


## serafeim

καλος ηρθε στα χερια σου .. . :Happy: 
περιμενουμε με αγωνια φωτογραφιες!!!
και οτι απορια σου δημιουργηθει εδω γρατφω κα ιθα σε βοηθησουμε ολοι (ο καθενας με τις γνωσεις του)

----------


## georgepapa

ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ?

----------


## giannis.kal

Πρέπει να τις κάνεις upload με http://imageshack.us/ η με κάποια άλλη σελίδα και μετα να τις βάλεις εδώ

----------


## mitsman

Θα σε παρακαλουσα να μην γραφεις με κεφαλαια... ειναι στους ορους του φορουμ
για φωτο δες εδω 
*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο νέο φόρουμ*
Αν και παλι δεν μπορεσεις πες μου να σε βοηθησω βημα προς βημα!

----------


## georgepapa

Okey.Αλλη μερα οι φωτο τωρα νανακια εχουμε δουλεια το πρωι

----------


## zack27

Καλως τα δεχτηκες και να σου ζησει...περιμενουμε τις φωτο!!!

----------


## BeHappy

Καλότυχος να είναι ο μικρούλης!!!

----------


## georgepapa

τον παραγκειλα αποπ πετ σοπ δφοραει δαχτυλιδι στο ποδι με τα αρχικα 10  b g που σιμαινει πωσ ειναι γεννημενοσ στην βουλγαρια το 10.το πρωι  τον εχω στο σαλονι και το βραδυ τον βαζω σε ενα αλλο δωματιο του σπιτιου για να μην τον ενωχλουν τα φωτα και η φασαρια.δεν φοβαται καθολου και δειχνει πολυ ημεροσ αφου μεσα σε δεκα μερεσ που τον εχω καθεται και του χαιδεβω το ραμφοσ και οταν βαζω το χερι μου στο κλουβι για να τον καθαρισω η να τον μετακινισω δεν ενωχλειται καθολου.αυτα φευγω για δουλεια σασ καλημεριζω και τα ξαναλεμε συντομα.δυστυχωσ δουλεβω καθε μερα και αφηνω μονο του τον σενεγαλησ στο σπιτι για δεκα ωρεσ περιπου αλλα μολισ γυρισω καθομαι σπιτι και του μιλαω συνεχεια.

----------


## μαρια ν

Να χαιρεσαι το φιλαρακι σου περιμενουμε συντομα φωτο

----------


## kaveiros

Να τον χαίρεσαι :Happy:  Πριν λίγες μέρες είδα σε πετ σοπ εναν, τον πουλουσε ο ιδιοκτητης του γιατί μάλλον τον βαρέθηκε, ήταν πολύ ήρεμος και πολύ όμορφος. Να μας βάλεις φωτογραφίες να τον θαυμάσουμε :Happy:

----------


## Windsa

Να χαιρεσαι το νεο φιλαρακι σου! Να σου ζησει!!  :Happy: 
Φωτο!!!

----------


## Sissy

Να το χαίρεσαι, πάντα γερό να είναι!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Να σου ζησει!
Πολυ ωραια πουλια οι Σενεγαλέζοι!

----------


## monk

φιλε ειναι ο τελειος παπαγαλος! απο που τον αγορασες και ποσο? αν θεωρειται διαφημιση στειλτο μου σε μηνυμα αν μπορεις γιατι με ενδιαφερει ο συγκεκριμενος...

----------


## mitsman

Προσωπικο μνμ το μερος που τον αγορασες!
η τιμη και δημοσια δεν υπαρχει προβλημα και ειναι και ενδιαφερον!

----------


## monk

δεν μνπορω να σου στειλω p.m. πρεπει να εχω πανω απο καποιον αριθμο μηνυματων. περιμενω να μου απαντησεις απο που τον πηρες και σε τι τιμη...

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλος τον δεχτηκες τον μικρο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy: 

*
Φωτογραφιες!!!*

----------

